

Interactive Beginners Course to AngularJS - puddles19
http://www.zerocensorship.com/bbs/show_topic/24546-sps-programming-series-build-a-red-board-with-angularjs-part-1

======
puddles19
This is part 1. Part 2 is coming soon.

